# curved or flat screen ?



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi everyone !!
been reading alot of threads on here and still can't get this in my head.
i'm thinking this will boil down to a taste thing as well as a budget thing.

here me out;
i've seen a curved screen a while ago.. and just love the looks of it.
looks and feels like an imax... just loved the presence. But this guy had a very expensive projector that ( I assumed ) could deal with the curved screen. Or do i have this the other way around where as my cheapo projector could benefit from a curved screen right away ? I plan to use my screen for both movies and the occasional games on the ps3.

but, I will most likely never be able to afford a 3-4k anamorphic lens on my entry grade projector (viewsonic pro8200). From what I read, my projector can deal with these lens.. they mention mode1&2.

now,
i'm wondering what kind of nightmare I'm getting into if I get a curved screen. I'm worried about focus from edges to center. will I have to either focus in between, in the center or at the edges.. and how annoying will it be.

any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.

cheers !!


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

also.. my projector comes with ratio modes like auto, 4:3, 16:9, 1.85 & 2.35.
i'm wondering if the lens that is on it does deal with curved glass or was it made for a flat surface ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The reason he had a curved screen was to offset the pincushion effect that is produced by an anamorphic lens..
Normally speaking a curved screen is not necessary for a standard projector set up..

You may be able to get away with a slightly curved screen with your projector, but too much curve and you will have edge focus problems..

Quite frankly..it isn't worth the trouble..considering that you could only have the sides protruding about 2"-3" from the vertical plane..depending on the width of the screen..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

excellent, thats what I needed to hear. at the extra costs for them.. i'll put that money on better sound components instead. thanks!!


----------

